
Ask HN: Is anybody else getting Facebook phony tagged-photo spam in their feeds? - DrScump
I&#x27;ve seen this using multiple, unrelated Facebook users in my feed:<p>There&#x27;s a fake Ray-Ban &quot;Official Site&quot; (rbdxxx.com, not the <i>true</i> Ray-Ban site, but a scammer) that used to generate fake recommendation posts from friends, presumably ones with weak permissions and&#x2F;or passwords.<p>In the past 2 weeks, I&#x27;ve seen multiple cases of a fake Ray-Ban site now generating fake &quot;1-day sale&quot; ads <i>as photos in somebody&#x27;s Facebook photo set</i> and then broadcasting ads by &quot;tagging&quot; each of their friends as being <i>in</i> the fake-photo-ad, which then generates an ad in each of <i>their</i> friends of the form &quot;(Your friend name) was tagged in a photo.&quot;<p>The only flagging mechanism I see is to:<p>- click on the ellipsis<p>- select &quot;Give feedback on this photo&quot;<p>- click Spam<p>- click Send<p>... but it&#x27;s built around being disciplinary to the Facebook user, and they lack a means of calling attention to the underlying fraudster.
======
jimsmart
Doesn't this scenario usually indicate that the user in question has had their
account security compromised? (i.e. they've been hacked)

------
auganov
Yes, I've seen the exact same Ray-Ban scam multiple times over the years.

